# Could this be OHSS???



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello girls

im after a bit of advice.

Im on day 13 of 2ww, due to test tomorrow. The past 2 days i have been very bloated and my tummy is tender to touch quite low down.I feel really uncomfortable and heavy. im a bit worried its OHSS but can you get it this late in the cycle or is it something where the symptoms start earlier. i have been constipated sorry tmi!!! but went this morning!!! but im still really bloated and sore.

I kind of look like ive swallowed a football!!

any help would be appreciated

thanks

eimer


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

Are you using cyclogest?  This can cause a lot of crampy pains and terrible bloating.  I had both towards the end of my 2ww and got a BFP.  Got everything crossed for you    

Lots of luck for testing

Jane xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

If you have pain and have any worries at all please contact your clinic as soon as possible xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi 

thanks for your repl;ies

i tested this morning and got a   so guess thats why the bloating!!!

cant believe it

eimer x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congratulations to you xxx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations Eimer on your bfp.

Nicola


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP

  


Jane xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations Eimer!!!

All the very best with your pregnancy!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Eimar,
Congratulation where did you had your IUI, i had my first IUI in Holland but the test was negative , any help will be appreciated .

farsa, xxxx



eimer said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for your repl;ies
> 
> ...


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Farsa

Ive only just seen your question to me so sorry for the delay in replying.

I had both my IUIs at St Barts in london

good luck

Eimer xx


----------



## moon light (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Eimer, 
thank you for your reply , good luck,

Farsa xxxx



eimer said:


> Hi Farsa
> 
> Ive only just seen your question to me so sorry for the delay in replying.
> 
> ...


----------

